# No 30fps in the video menu in my 5d3



## petrosv (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi 
I can see or missing the option of 30fps video mode in 1080p in the menu of my 5d3 with 1.1.3 firmware .
Any suggestions?


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 20, 2013)

Check the country settings. What are they?
What framerates do you have available?


----------



## j1jenkins (Mar 20, 2013)

It's tricky, but its there. You have to first turn the 'Live View Shooting' function switch from still photos to video. The live view should turn on. From there you press the 'Q' button and then lots of options will pop up.


----------



## petrosv (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot, it was the country region settings .


----------

